# Older Neptune junior



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey fellow marine/fresh keepers I've been looking for a controller system for a few weeks now haven't had much luck found a Neptune junior for 80 bucks but it's like 7 years old does anyone know if any of the new stuff from apex would work with it or am I just waiting my time and money hence that I have to drive to London to get it I've added a picture of the unit 

Thanks brad


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Its say its too old your better off buying a rkl for a few $$ more


----------



## bud091 (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay was doing some research and digital aquatic said they'd ship to Canada for 179.99 with tax but was trying to save a few bucks but I guess when it comes down to the controller being a main brain to the tank might be worth the extra cash


----------

